# Why?



## nvrenuff (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been with my daughter's father for almost 7 years, we have had some great times together, I can truly say that I love him, but he is wearing me out...I know what I want in a relationship and he is not ever going to give it to me, he tells me to be patient, I have been more than patient, he has been with us and left us several times, he constantly lies to me about simple things, he stands me up often. I am so tired, so tired, I feel like I expect it, I expect him not to show up, I expect him to lie, I question myself if what he tells me is the actual truth, I have made several sacrifices to accommodate his desires, all this to say I feel like we have come or should I say I have come to the point that I can't do this anymore, I would do anything for him and he knows it, but in still it is never enough, I feel like he uses me, I'm his dumping ground, and I want to be more than that, I want more than an occasional visit or meaningless phone call...of course he says all the right things to me but his actions do not match anything that he says...and as far as his interaction with our daughter, it has become very sporadic, almost nonexistent...I love him and want him to do more and be more for us as well as for himself, but I feel like I can't go on like this anymore...It's not fair to me or to her, I feel like it's time to let go and say goodbye...I just don't know how...(because being honest...I really don't want to)


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

From what you've posted, I'd say it's time to go. I'm not saying it has to be permanent because I know it's hard. But it sounds like he's not going to change until he wants to/gets a real wake-up call. You leaving may be that wake-up call; or it may not depending on him. HE has to make the changes, you can't make him do it. Leave and then see if he's really willing to ACT like he wants to be together. This has to be more than a week of good behavior, though. If he's not willing to put in the work, it doesn't sound like you're losing much.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Simple.

Throw him out and change the locks. Via the courts get a child support and visitation setup and move forward with your life.


----------

